# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Onderrugpijn

## giezenjh

Geachte Dames en Heren,

Ik heb mij zojuist geregistreerd omdat er een probleem is waarvoor ik, zo nog mogelijk, een verbetering zoek.
Al zoekende op mijn computer kwam ik U, Medicity tegen, met enige hoop dat U misschien een voorstel hebt. Ik zocht naar een herstellingsoord in Nederland zoals wij die kennen als in Duitsland "Kurort".

Mijn probleem:
Mijn vrouw heeft veel pijn in haar onderrug en volgens haar specialisten zou daar niets meer aan te doen zijn. Ze moet wachten totdat ze helemaal krom is dan gaat het misschien over, dit is ondragelijk.

Ze weet niet dat ik toch naar een oplossing zoek, om te beginnen haar d.m.v. een behandeling haar pijn wat te verlichten en stiekum hopen dat ze t.z.t. misschien via U geheel van de pijn kan afkomen.

Ze is nu 74 jaar oud en sukkelt met haar rug al menig jaartje maar het wordt nu ondragelijk, maakt haar depressief en ook voor mij wordt het moeilijk.
Ik zoek alleen maar een instelling waar een mogelijke verlichting van de pijn d.m.v. bijv. een Kur zou kunnen worden bereikt.
Hebt U een advies?
Bijvoorbaat dank voor iedere reaktie.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Dhr. J.H. Giezen
Uithoorn

----------


## korenhalm

Misschien een homeopatische arts bezoeken, accupuntuur misschien, anders naar een rugschool.

vriendelijke groet,
Korenhalm

----------


## giezenjh

Ik zoek een gelegenheid waar ze 2 of 3 weken naar toe kan om aan haar rug te werken.
Bedankt voor Uw reaktie.
JHG

----------


## Sefi

Meneer Giezen,
Is uw vrouw weleens bij een chiropractor geweest? Een kennis van me, ook een vrouw van 74, is na jaren tobben bij onze chiropractor geweest. Deze corrigeerde haar gewrichten en werkte aan de spierknopen in haar spieren. Na 3 behandelingen merkte ze al heel veel vooruitgang. Ze is van plan om regelmatig een bezoekje te brengen om dit behaalde resultaat te behouden.
Deze mevrouw heeft een versleten bekken en SI gewricht, waardoor ze iets voorover ging lopen. Hierdoor werden haar spieren overbelast en ontstonden er spierknopen die voor nog meer ellende zorgden.
Misschien is dit een optie voor uw vrouw. Chiropractie is voor alle leeftijden van jong tot oud. Meestal kunt u een gratis kennismakingsgesprek aanvragen voordat u werkelijk een afspraak voor een behandeling maakt.
Persoonlijk heb ik ook heel veel baat gehad bij chiropractie en kan het ten zeerste aanraden.

----------


## giezenjh

> Meneer Giezen,
> Is uw vrouw weleens bij een chiropractor geweest? Een kennis van me, ook een vrouw van 74, is na jaren tobben bij onze chiropractor geweest. Deze corrigeerde haar gewrichten en werkte aan de spierknopen in haar spieren. Na 3 behandelingen merkte ze al heel veel vooruitgang. Ze is van plan om regelmatig een bezoekje te brengen om dit behaalde resultaat te behouden.
> Deze mevrouw heeft een versleten bekken en SI gewricht, waardoor ze iets voorover ging lopen. Hierdoor werden haar spieren overbelast en ontstonden er spierknopen die voor nog meer ellende zorgden.
> Misschien is dit een optie voor uw vrouw. Chiropractie is voor alle leeftijden van jong tot oud. Meestal kunt u een gratis kennismakingsgesprek aanvragen voordat u werkelijk een afspraak voor een behandeling maakt.
> Persoonlijk heb ik ook heel veel baat gehad bij chiropractie en kan het ten zeerste aanraden.


Ik zal het aan haar voorleggen! Sefi bedankt


Nu lees ik vandaag in de Amstelveense Weekkrant van 19.4.2011 een groot artikel over "DorSano haar vakgebied ver vooruit". Voor meer info ga naar

www.lage-rugpijn.nl. 

Mijn vraag: Heeft iemand van U ervaring met deze club?
De webside ziet er goed informerend uit!
Had U, een van deze lezers, ervaring goed of minder goed met DorSano, laat mij het weten a.u.b.. Ik zoek dringend naar een goede oplossing.
B.v.d. voor iedere reaktie.
M.v.g.
JHG

----------


## sterbernie

Hallo vrienden hopen jullie beter af dan ik.hernia s)en *[daHb al 2 weken last van onderrug U][/U]**(hb daar 3 ar overal krampen*.Wie weet wat daarvoor kan doen.Had op pc gelezen dat bicarbonaat tegen krampen zou helpen.Zal jullie laten weten. Moet hoe meevalt.Ga jullie laten hb veel pijn?
Sterbernie

----------


## giezenjh

Lezers,
Mijn vraag was:"Kent iemand de DorSano behandeling?" Zie www.lage-rugpijn.nl.
Het moet toch wel enigszins bekend zijn deze behandeling. 
Meld je, je aan kom je op een lange wachtlijd!!! Misschien om indruk te maken???
B.v.d. voor iedere reaktie,
m.v.g.
JHG

----------


## Agnes574

Dorsano ... is dat niet zo'n soort van lattenbodem/bed 'systeem'??

----------


## giezenjh

> Dorsano ... is dat niet zo'n soort van lattenbodem/bed 'systeem'??


Agnes, heb je www.lage-rugpijn.nl geopend, heeft niets met latten te maken.
Groet,
JHG

----------


## MissMolly

Ik weet het niet, het ziet er een beetje TE gelikt uit, het doet mij heel erg Amerikaans aan. Ze zeggen dat ze samenwerken met een neuroloog en 2 orthopedisch chirurgen - die dus zelf NIET aan het centrum verbonden zijn, anders werkten ze er niet mee _samen_, maar ik kan nergens vinden wie de behandelaars van het centrum zelf zijn en wat voor opleiding of ervaring ze hebben. Dat stemt mij al wat argwanend. Als je professionele mensen met een gedegen opleiding in verschillende disciplines en veel ervaring in dienst hebt, wil je daar toch mee pronken????? Dat is toch de basis van je behandeling, goede, professioneel geschoolde en ervaren behandelaars?
Maar geen woord over de nationaal en internationaal erkende manueel therapeuten, chiropractors, massagetherapeuten, fysiotherapeuten, podotherapeuten etc, die je in zo'n praktijk zou verwachten.

Verder heb ik een beetje mijn bedenkingen bij een lofzang over een methode die mensen van rugklachten af kan helpen op basis van een 'scan' die bijvoorbeeld al geen hernia of artrose kan zien. Daar kan dan dus bij de behandeling ook geen rekening mee gehouden worden. Dat vind ik zorgelijk, eerlijk gezegd. Zou je dan niet juist meer schade kunnen aanrichten?

Ik zou zelf liever een goede manueel therapeut of chiropractor zoeken.

En ik wil u niet teleurstellen, maar dit soort klachten zijn niet met een paar behandelingen te verhelpen, waarschijnlijk moet uw vrouw de rest van haar leven regelmatig onder behandeling blijven om te voorkomen dat de spieren en gewrichten die losgemaakt worden weer net zo haar vast gaan zitten. 

Ik heb ook al jare nrugklachten, en hoewel de manueel therapeut, de fysiotherapeut en massagetherapeut er veel goed aan kunnen doen, moet ik wel regelmatig terugkomen, anders gaat het effect na verloop van tijd weer verloren.

----------


## giezenjh

> Ik weet het niet, het ziet er een beetje TE gelikt uit, het doet mij heel erg Amerikaans aan. Ze zeggen dat ze samenwerken met een neuroloog en 2 orthopedisch chirurgen - die dus zelf NIET aan het centrum verbonden zijn, anders werkten ze er niet mee _samen_, maar ik kan nergens vinden wie de behandelaars van het centrum zelf zijn en wat voor opleiding of ervaring ze hebben. Dat stemt mij al wat argwanend. Als je professionele mensen met een gedegen opleiding in verschillende disciplines en veel ervaring in dienst hebt, wil je daar toch mee pronken????? Dat is toch de basis van je behandeling, goede, professioneel geschoolde en ervaren behandelaars?
> Maar geen woord over de nationaal en internationaal erkende manueel therapeuten, chiropractors, massagetherapeuten, fysiotherapeuten, podotherapeuten etc, die je in zo'n praktijk zou verwachten.
> 
> Verder heb ik een beetje mijn bedenkingen bij een lofzang over een methode die mensen van rugklachten af kan helpen op basis van een 'scan' die bijvoorbeeld al geen hernia of artrose kan zien. Daar kan dan dus bij de behandeling ook geen rekening mee gehouden worden. Dat vind ik zorgelijk, eerlijk gezegd. Zou je dan niet juist meer schade kunnen aanrichten?
> 
> Ik zou zelf liever een goede manueel therapeut of chiropractor zoeken.
> 
> En ik wil u niet teleurstellen, maar dit soort klachten zijn niet met een paar behandelingen te verhelpen, waarschijnlijk moet uw vrouw de rest van haar leven regelmatig onder behandeling blijven om te voorkomen dat de spieren en gewrichten die losgemaakt worden weer net zo haar vast gaan zitten. 
> 
> Ik heb ook al jare nrugklachten, en hoewel de manueel therapeut, de fysiotherapeut en massagetherapeut er veel goed aan kunnen doen, moet ik wel regelmatig terugkomen, anders gaat het effect na verloop van tijd weer verloren.


------------------

Heel hartelijk dank MissMoly, dat is een antwoord waar ik wat aan heb dus zij gaat daar niet heen. Ik ga eens o.a. met onze verzekering en andere therapeuten overleggen.
Nogmaals hartelijk dank en komen we wat tegen dat een goed of redelijk resultaat oplevert, meld ik het zodat anderen daar misschien ook iets mee kunnen doen.
M.v.g.
JHG

----------


## MissMolly

Ga niet alleen op mijn indruk af....
Als je echt wilt weten hoe ze werken, informeer dan eens bij een van de artsen met wie ze zeggen samen te werken en vraag welke kwalificaties die mensen hebben, en of ze iets te bieden hebben dat je ergens anders niet krijgt........
Vraag desnoods informatie op bij de Kamer van Koophandel.

En als het niet goed voelt...... niet doen.

----------

